# made this natural yesterday



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

yesterday a drying natural fork caught my eye, looked dry and so i started working on it.. I should have taken a before picture i started working on it.
I don't know what kind of wood it is, but it was pretty tough working on it.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Now I would honestly have to say, Nicely done. I don't have a clue about types of trees, do you know what wood it is?

Lets see some vids of you shooting it at a target or something.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Very nice!! I would wager it is Cherry or maple by looking at the pattern of the grain structure.

You did a great job on that one and looks like a good shooter.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

lightgeoduck said:


> Now I would honestly have to say, Nicely done. I don't have a clue about types of trees, do you know what wood it is?
> 
> Lets see some vids of you shooting it at a target or something.


i truly do not know the type of wood.. most of the naturals i have , i got before i started to pay attention to the trees. It is really strong, regardless.. I will band it up a bit later.. my hands are really sore from workiong on it all day yesterday. thats why i woke up so early.. my hands were swollen.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

flippinout said:


> Very nice!! I would wager it is Cherry or maple by looking at the pattern of the grain structure.
> 
> You did a great job on that one and looks like a good shooter.


that is so cool that you can look at woods and make an educated guess on it.. Lets say its a maple, because i don't know of any cherry trees .


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

either way , that's a fine piece... and I don't say that too often ( well back in my hay day I used it as a pick up line







)

LGD


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

It would make sense that a Canuck would have access to Maple over cherry LOL

LGD


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

lightgeoduck said:


> It would make sense that a Canuck would have access to Maple over cherry LOL
> 
> LGD


----------



## AlmostHuman (Jul 10, 2011)

You sure your new to this bj ? That is a top natural , you got the knack .....

Pat


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

AlmostHuman said:


> You sure your new to this bj ? That is a top natural , you got the knack .....
> 
> Pat


totally new.. Since 20 Jul 2011 .
i had never used a tool in my life until slingshot making .


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

lovely piece bj


----------



## AlmostHuman (Jul 10, 2011)

That is a **** of a talent for forkage , reckon next year their gonna be off the chart and you'll have a waiting list of buyers ....


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

bj000 said:


> totally new.. Since 20 Jul 2011 .
> i had never used a tool in my life until slingshot making .


I wonder if the culinary arts helped you at all in this.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

NightKnight said:


> totally new.. Since 20 Jul 2011 .
> i had never used a tool in my life until slingshot making .


I wonder if the culinary arts helped you at all in this.
[/quote]

Of course it did, Aaron. That fork is delicious!


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

NightKnight said:


> totally new.. Since 20 Jul 2011 .
> i had never used a tool in my life until slingshot making .


I wonder if the culinary arts helped you at all in this.
[/quote]
you know what it was? juggling.. years ago i taught myself to juggle and it taught me trial and error and focus. I have ADHD (duh) and it simply helps me to hyper focus. that is what enables me to work so hard.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Good job, beautiful fork!


----------



## Bri (May 6, 2011)

I really like the look of that fork, it's a real cracker









Bri


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

bj000 said:


> totally new.. Since 20 Jul 2011 .
> i had never used a tool in my life until slingshot making .


I wonder if the culinary arts helped you at all in this.
[/quote]
you know what it was? juggling.. years ago i taught myself to juggle and it taught me trial and error and focus.  I have ADHD (duh) and it simply helps me to hyper focus. that is what enables me to work so hard.
[/quote]

you never have!! lol


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Well made BJ, you're improving day by day, I agree with Almost Human...congrats! Cheers, Bob


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

That's really nice, beautiful work.
Martin


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

marcus sr said:


> totally new.. Since 20 Jul 2011 .
> i had never used a tool in my life until slingshot making .


I wonder if the culinary arts helped you at all in this.
[/quote]
you know what it was? juggling.. years ago i taught myself to juggle and it taught me trial and error and focus.  I have ADHD (duh) and it simply helps me to hyper focus. that is what enables me to work so hard.
[/quote]

you never have!! lol
[/quote]
i truly never have before a few months ago. My arms are getting strong from all the rasping lol.


----------



## atom (Jun 24, 2011)

really nice natural bj quality as usual


----------



## monoaminooxidase (Jun 20, 2011)

awesome in every way, nice fork, great job on it.
I wonder, have you tried making something other than slingshots?


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

monoaminooxidase said:


> awesome in every way, nice fork, great job on it.
> I wonder, have you tried making something other than slingshots?


not really, no. i thought about making some furniture


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Great job bj!


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

That is awsome-You are fast becoming one heck of a slingshot maker.
Super smooth and stylish-Great job.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Not only the slingshot, but I would say your a natural as well, as in making them bj


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

BJ, that is a beautiful wood and the shaping makes one fight coveting such a gorgeous fork.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

thanks everyone! i love the support you all give me. its the reason i keep doing it. xoxox


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey, BJ. That is truly a very nice piece of work. And you can take even more pride knowing it was done by hand. Congratulations!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

bj000,

Looks very nice to me. I like the wood you used. Saludos







.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

thanks xidoo. i don't really know what it is. :S


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

maybe spalted maple?

here it is banded up with a bandset Irfan made for me. I am not sure what the rubber is. It shoots very well , tho.


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

That looks fantastic! Those lines look very good!


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

thanks aras!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Looks great! I love the fit and finish of it.


----------



## atom (Jun 24, 2011)

one of the best looking naturals iv seen


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

atom said:


> one of the best looking naturals iv seen










awesome! thanks!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Nicely done BJ.
philly


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey BJ,
you worked that fork to perfection Bud! I'm no big fan of naturals but that thing rocks! Gorgeous piece of wood-not sure what it is but taking a wild stab at it ,I would say maybe a type of Aspen? Very cool! Flatband


----------



## Hunter69 (Jun 23, 2011)

That is really nice love the way you have shaped it . . .

Brilliant bit of work its inspired me to look for a nice natural now. . . Deano


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I love that grain.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

Superb work. Take care of those hands. You are a natural yourself.


----------



## face.xD (Dec 28, 2011)

Very good natural fork what band set do you yuse for this fork


----------



## polecat (May 17, 2011)

what a lovely job you have made you have natural talent well done
polecat


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

thats quite a find, well done! because of this and others i look at trees differently now


----------

